# Diablo III - Hauptsächlich Online ?!



## SnigGa (30. Juni 2008)

Nabend,
Wird Diablo III hauptsächlich fürs Online spielen gemacht? Wird der Singleplayer Modus vernachlässigt ? Ich habe Diablo II sehr gerne offline gespielt und tu es immer noch gerne. Würds scheiße finden wenn alles nur auf den Online Modus gesetzt werden würde. Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## maggus (30. Juni 2008)

Bei Diablo 2 war der Online-Modus kaum anders als der Singleplayer-Modus, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man mit seinen Freunden im Ko-Op spielen konnte. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Crosis (30. Juni 2008)

haste den spieltrailer gesehen? dann könntest du dir zumindest denken das diablo3 kein mmo werden kann dafür ist es ein bisschen zu eng^^ und wie mein vorposter schon sagte bei diablo2 war fast kein unterschied zwischen online und offline bis auf ein paar features die halt die spieler dazu bringen sollte das battle.net zu benutzen


----------



## Dietrich (30. Juni 2008)

Trotzdem würd ich mir auch einen LAN-Modus wünschen.

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## ginky_8 (30. Juni 2008)

Den Mehrspieler wird schon (hoffentlich gratis) geben ein hoch aufs battlenet


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Juni 2008)

Wird genauso werden wie beim Vorgänger.


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

wäre unsinnig so ein spiel nur aufs multiplayer zu "beschränken" finde den singleplayer auch ziemlich spaßig, vorallem ist der singleplayer auch für neueinsteiger sehr geeignet um das spiel kennen zu lernen. denke das wird bei D3 nicht anders sein.

Don´t worry, its comming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decker (1. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal der Multiplayerteil wird wieder eine große Bedeutung in Diablo 3 haben. Vor allem wieder auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden wird man wohl kaum herumkommen. D2 war soweit ich weiß auch nur bis 1.09 im Singleplayer recht einfach durchzuzocken, mit 1.10 musste man schon ewig lvln und grinden um alleine ne Chance auf Hölle zu haben. Ich hoffe mal so wird es bleiben.


----------



## zodak (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin jetzt auch ziemlich neugierig geworden auf diablo.
Daher habe ich eine Frage die mir sowohl das Forum hier als auch google nicht eindeutig beantworten konnten.
Würde das Game (Diablo 2) gerne mit nem Kumpel online spielen und zwar die Story im Koop Modus. 
Meine Frage ist geht das überhaupt übers Battle.Net oder sind dann auch andere Speiler mit bei uns im Spiel?
Das ist irgendwie nicht so eindeutig bei meiner Recherche rübergekommen.
Weiterhin würde mich interessieren wie das mit dem Battle.Net überhaupt abläuft. Gibt es da wie bei WoW verschiedene Realms? oder ist es wie bei Warcraft3 immer wieder ne neue "Instanz" mit anderen Spielern?

Mfg Marc

Ich weiss ist offtopic will aber kein neues Thema hierfür aufmachen, da die Frage ein neues Thema wohl nichit rechtfertigt.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (1. Juli 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist geht das überhaupt übers Battle.Net oder sind dann auch andere Speiler mit bei uns im Spiel?



Ja, geht über's Battle Net. Ihr könnt euch ein eigenes Spiel öffnen und ein Passwort festlegen, dann kann niemand euer Spiel joinen.


----------



## Inaigun (1. Juli 2008)

Bei Diablo 2 ist es so.
Es gibt 4 Realms, US East, US West, Europe und Asia. (Selbiges ist auch bei WC3 so) das nennt man Battle.net .
Hier ist es so das man sich einen Charakter erstellt genauso wie offline und kann mit diesem in ein Game auf Normal gehen (gibt noch Alptraum und Hölle als schwierigere Stufen). Dieser Char wenn er ein Game erstellt hat, kann alle Quests ungestört spielen wie offline, nur das eben ein Kumpel reinkommen kann und mitzocken kann. Wenn er natürlich in ein Game geht wo ein Spieler die benötigten Quests schon erfüllt hat kann er diese dort nicht machen.

Kurz gesagt heißt es also es gibt Games die man erstellt ob mit passwort oder ohne für 8 Spieler auf 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen, was aber vom Charakter abhängt.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Es wird mit Sicherheit wieder einen Singlemodus geben, den man offline spielen kann.
Die Unterschiede zum Battlenet sind ja gering.
Ob es allerdings wieder ein Open Battlenet geben wird ist eine andere Sache. Gerade hier war die Dupe und Cheatgefahr ja noch größer als im Closed.
Aber noch weiß ja niemand genau wie das Battlenet 2.0 aussehen wird


----------



## Malarki@buffed (1. Juli 2008)

Haben die Leute alle kein Diablo 2 gespielt oder warum kann man sich sowas nicht denken? :O


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Es wird mit Sicherheit wieder einen Singlemodus geben, den man offline spielen kann.
> Die Unterschiede zum Battlenet sind ja gering.
> Ob es allerdings wieder ein Open Battlenet geben wird ist eine andere Sache. Gerade hier war die Dupe und Cheatgefahr ja noch größer als im Closed.
> Aber noch weiß ja niemand genau wie das Battlenet 2.0 aussehen wird




Denke blizz wird hier verschärft gegen cheater vorgehen... wenn man von anfang an verschärft auf sowas achtet werden es immer weniger leute versuchen.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> Denke blizz wird hier verschärft gegen cheater vorgehen... wenn man von anfang an verschärft auf sowas achtet werden es immer weniger leute versuchen.



Das haben sie ja bereits angekündigt. Vielleicht sollten sie aber auch noch einen Schritt weitergehen und beliebten Seiten (Nein ich nenne keine namen) Informationen vorenthalten, wenn diese auf ihren Seiten Werbung für Cheat, Dupe sowie Gold- und Itemverkäufer zulassen. Davon gibts leider zuviele


----------



## Ishvara (1. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Haben die Leute alle kein Diablo 2 gespielt oder warum kann man sich sowas nicht denken? :O



Also wenn man den Diablo3 Forenteil so anschaut anscheinend nicht. Fragen wie "Was ist diabolO ?", geben mir echt zu denken^^ Ist einfach ein klassiker und sollte man gespielt haben. 1 so wie den 2 teil plus Expansionpack.


----------



## Panzer01 (1. Juli 2008)

Es gibt ja auch ne Diablo 2 Demo da kann man auch ma rein schnuppern.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Ishvara schrieb:


> Also wenn man den Diablo3 Forenteil so anschaut anscheinend nicht. Fragen wie "Was ist diabolO ?", geben mir echt zu denken^^ Ist einfach ein klassiker und sollte man gespielt haben. 1 so wie den 2 teil plus Expansionpack.



Sollte man gespielt haben? Vielleicht. Aber viele von denen, die das Spiel dann auch kaufen werden, waren zum Release von D2/Lod noch Kinder, von D1 ganz zu schweigen. Die kennen eben nur noch andere Spiele. Aber die Tatsache das immer noch d2/LoD in den Läden steht, beweist wohl auch, das es immer noch gekauft wird. Das Battlenet wird also wieder voller die nächste Zeit


----------



## Rasnor (1. Juli 2008)

also für mich gehört die diablo reihe zum pflicht programm für jeden rpg fan und ich denke das blizzard das mit dem offline bzw online genauso handhaben wird wie in diablo2.


----------



## angrydope (1. Juli 2008)

singleplayer wird es geben, mutli im open sowie closed bnet auch!
//edit: gab es net LAN via TCP/IP im multiplayer-auswahlmenü?? (kann gerade net nachsehen und hab immer mit direkten go to bnet .exe'n gearbeitet)

warum open?

- weil alle, die einen sp-char haben, gerne auch mal online mit freunden spielen möchten,d dazu aber nciht extra einen charakter erstellen möchten!
Das war der eigentlich grund für das open! nicht zum rumcheaten und be-imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b.net2.0 ftw =)


was möglicherweise den sp störren könnte, wäre zum beispiel der eine boss aus dem gameplay trailer, der laut kommentar mit einer gruppe zu töten ist! da hat der sp-spieler dann das nachsehen


----------



## Qwalle (1. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wird genauso werden wie beim Vorgänger.




/sign


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

angrydope schrieb:


> singleplayer wird es geben, mutli im open sowie closed bnet auch!
> //edit: gab es net LAN via TCP/IP im multiplayer-auswahlmenü?? (kann gerade net nachsehen und hab immer mit direkten go to bnet .exe'n gearbeitet)



Gibt es und ich gehe davon aus, das es wieder einen geben wird


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (1. Juli 2008)

also ich gehöre jetzt zu der Generation die zum Release von Diablo 2 nicht ganz so an Pc Spiele gedacht hat (bin jetzt 20) und kenne es trotzdem in und Auswendig und hab es oft genug gespielt um die Geschichte mitzubekommen. Nur leider habe ich Diablo nie gespielt da ich egal wie toll es auch sein mag mit der Grafik nicht zurecht komme da wir mittlerweile doch sehr Grafik verwöhnt sind. Habe es vlt wenns hoch kommt 2 Stunden land gespielt und denn wieder mit was anderem Beschäftigt. Jaja steinigt mich aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf den 3ten Teil.

BtT:

Also ich denke wirklich nicht das Blizzard den Fehler begehen wird und Diablo 3 auf online beschränken wird. Wer den Trailer gesehen hat wird auch erkennen das der alte Flair immernoch erhalten geblieben ist und so wird es auch bei den Spielmöglichkeiten bleiben. Zumal ich mich daran errinnere das Diablo sowieso immer als Offline Spiel gedacht war mit der möglichkeit dies über Lan/I-Net zocken zu können. oder Irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Inaigun (1. Juli 2008)

Echt schlimm wieviele hier kein D2 gespielt haben, das halt der Nachteil, viele zocken einfach nur WoW und die Leute hier im Forum sind wohl einfach zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (1. Juli 2008)

ich weiss ich gehöre auch zu der Generation die D2 nicht gespielt hat... aber ich werde es mir in den nächsten tagen zulegen versprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Laut Wiki is D2 2000 rausgekommen. da war ich 12 zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich viel zu Pokemon verseucht als alles andere. Aber ich muss zugeben das ich nie zu der PC generation gehört habe. Meine treuen begleiter waren immer der Gameboy und das NES/SNES/N64 also Konsolenkind. Aus dem Grund hab ich viele "Klassiker" auf dem PC einfach verpasst. C&C1, Monkey island,WC 1u2,Starcraft und D1 und D2:LoD. Tja Sorry Leute aber meine Helden waren immer Mario und Link ^^

BTT : Ich werde mir D3 natürlich holen da ich bis zum release ja noch Zeit für D1 und D2 habe ^^ und ich werde es auch ggf Online Spielen.


----------



## Ash1983 (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab nach locker 3 Jahren jetzt mal wieder D2 installiert, klar, die Grafik ist Müll für heutige Standards, aber Spaß macht es sehr und man muss im Grunde nicht nachdenken, kann einfach mal abschalten und wie ein wahnsinniger die Maustasten zerhacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Barb lvl 23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 non-Ladder-Bnet, wer Bock hat, demnächst mal paar Dia- und Baalruns zu machen, sacht Bescheid


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Beide Modi werden identisch sein denke ich im Multi eben nicht alleine sondern Co-Op. Die Monster werden automatisch der Anzahl der Spieler angepasst.  Nur wegen der taktischen Bosskämpfen mache ich mir sorgen wie soll das Solo gut funktionieren?. Na mal sehen was Blizzard dazu noch veröffentlichen wird.


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Sollte man gespielt haben? Vielleicht. Aber viele von denen, die das Spiel dann auch kaufen werden, waren zum Release von D2/Lod noch Kinder, von D1 ganz zu schweigen.



ich war damals selbst erst 10 und habs aber munter zusammen mit meinem bruder an die 3 jahre gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(war doch 2000 release oder irre ich?)  und vor drei monaten neu angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist keine ausreden D

[ironoie off]



Gulwar schrieb:


> Aber die Tatsache das immer noch d2/LoD in den Läden steht, beweist wohl auch, das es immer noch gekauft wird. Das Battlenet wird also wieder voller die nächste Zeit



/sign, sollte wirklich jeder mal gespielt haben und einige sollten auch mehr respekt vor solchen spielen haben. wenn ich mir selbst die ganzen foren mal anschaue wo diskusionen über D2 laufen und dann so antworten kommen "was wollt ihr mit so einer scheiss grafik??" oder "lol fanboys, das ist doch uralt" schüttel ich einfach nur den kopf -.-

und sollte dann in 10 -12 jahren ein vierter teil rauskommen fangen solche diskusionen wieder an ;D da kann man leider nix machen.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal, das es eher so aussehen wird wie bei D2. 
Singeplayer und Battle.net!


----------

